# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Problem z... Myśleniem. Duży problem.

## Ćwierćinteligent

Witam
Mam 18 lat i duży problem. Ale zacznę od początku...
Zawsze miałem się za osobę inteligentną. Nie miałem problemów z wysłowieniem się, czy przelewaniem myśli na papier. Do tego gustowałem w "trudniejszych" filmach, czy książkach. Jednak ostatnimi czasy pojawił się dziwny problem. A mianowicie coś w rodzaju "opóznienia w myśleniu", czy po prostu - zbyt niskiej inteligencji. Pojawia się to coraz częściej. Potrafię robić rzeczy absurdalne, całkowicie nielogiczne i często dopiero po jakimś czasie dochodzi do mnie, jaki ze mnie głupek. Czasami nie zrozumiem prostego kawału, z którego "załapaniem" miałby problem jedynie człowiek upośledzony.
Z takich sytuacji potrafiłem się śmiać, ale ostatnio jakoś nie mam humoru, jeśli chodzi o ten temat. Po prostu martwię się, że coś niedobrego się ze mną dzieje. Do tego dochodzi fakt, że w rodzinie miałem schizofrenika(jedno z rodziców), co tworzy dodatkowe obawy, typu - "czy mam początki choroby psychicznej?". Najgorsze jest to, że kiedy tak się zamartwiam, to wszystko się pogłębia. Zamiast normalnie myśleć, "blokuję" sam siebie, poprzez ciągłe zamartwianie się.
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Opisane objawy mogą być spowodowane wieloma czynnikami, z przemęczeniem i przewlekłym stresem włącznie. Jeśli jedno z rodziców jest schizofrenikiem, ryzyko rozwoju tej choroby u Ciebie jest większe, opisane objawy mogą mieć z tym związek, ale pamiętaj, że nie muszą i nie warto martwić się na zapas. Nie warto zamartwiać się i myśleć zbyt dużo o tym problemie, ponieważ na zasadzie błędnego koła może nasilać to Twoje dolegliwości. Może warto, być skorzystał z pomocy specjalisty - do psychiatry nie potrzeba skierowania. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kleszcz wypluwa bakterie, które też wędrują do mózgu i niestety u mnie były - bo jest już lepiej - takie same objawy jak u Ciebie. Nie ugryzł cię kleszcz?

----------


## Deprecha

To jest depresja jestem na 99% pewny przechodziłem to samo jak bym czytał o sobie strasznie się z tym meczyłem ponad 2 lata dopóki nie zdiagnozowano to było straszne jak wspominam idź do psychiatry nie ma na co czekać bd jeszcze gorzej jak nie bd się leczył uwierz...powodzenia dasz rade

----------

